# Grown Apart from Reformed Theology, Visiting Emrgent Church



## Zenas (Dec 2, 2010)

Note the forum heading.

Gotcha!



Post if I had you going.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm confused. After reading your posts over the years, I simply assumed that you had always been in an Emergent church.


----------



## Kim G (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought I had missed the next best thing since I had never heard of the *Emrgent *church.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 2, 2010)

I figured you were talking about someone else. =/


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 2, 2010)

You got me.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm on mobile and it only shows the latest poster's name, so I though Rev. Phillips had grown apart from Reformed theology and was visiting an Emergent church.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 2, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> You got me.


 
Tim, based on anecdotal data, chiefly my own experience with attorneys, I have concluded that there is something viral about the course of study that exposes them to a peculiar form of brain disease, somewhat akin to bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE) (aka "mad cow disease"). They start out OK. But as the course of the disease progresses over time, it eats away at important sectors of the brain, ultimately turning the sections dealing with common sense and judgment into swiss cheese. That brother Andrew has shown so few symptoms after so much legal study is a testament to the salutary prophylactic effects of Calvinism.


----------

